# Las Vegas of Marvon Payton Jr. OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Johnny tell him what's he won!





Las Vegas -- Officers were called at 11:59 a.m. last Weds to The Range 702, at 5999 Dean Martin Drive, after an employee reported that a man had been caught rifling through a customer's bag during a break from a concealed carry permit course . Range employees escorted the man, Marvin Payton Jr, 27 outside to await the police.

Seconds after police pulled up, the man attacked a female officer, striking her twice with a screwdriver. Most everyone on the scene then shot Payton 14 times.

Metropolitan Police Department Assistant Sheriff Brett Zimmerman said Payton had a violent history with police, including charges of attempted murder, attempted robbery of a firearm and assault on a protected person. All involved police and arriving officers had knowledge of Payton's violent past before the shooting.

The injured officer, who has not been named, was treated and released from University Medical Center the afternoon of the shooting. She suffered a fracture near her eye, Zimmerman said.

No charges have been filed against the crowd that shot Payton.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

That's great...that reminded me of this gem






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EJS12213 (Jul 13, 2008)

USAF286 said:


> That's great...that reminded me of this gem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still love the donut shop scene from Robocop


----------

